# :: ECS Tuning :: The One-Two Punch! ECS GEOMET® Rotors & Exact-Fit SS Brake Lines



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

ECS Tuning proudly introduces our line of premium, corrosion-resistant rotors: GEOMET®.

GEOMET® is a special coating containing metal oxides, zinc, and aluminum flakes, sprayed over the entire rotor surface to ensure complete coverage, and baked on at 600 degrees to form a durable and attractive silver-gray finish that fights rust far better than paints or other conventional coatings.

You can expect your new GEOMET® rotors to outperform and outlast stock rotors, and look great behind your alloy wheels.

Add a set of ECS Exact-Fit Stainless Steel brake lines for the ultimate combo. 


*The One-Two Punch*

*Click HERE to order or for more information* 
 






Fitment:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T 1998-2004

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

